# Paph thianum



## gego (Dec 8, 2019)

First flower to open from flask. It took 2.5 years from deflask. This is very cute and it has a slight lime fragrant in the morning. I have a quarter on the pot as reference. Pot is two inch. Nice form too.


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2019)

That is a great brachy!! As small a plant as micranthum or smaller


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 9, 2019)

Wow 2.5 years from flask! Amazing and good form. Hopefully mine will flower within 2 years as we deflasked some this past spring.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 9, 2019)

very well done


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 9, 2019)

That's so cute and it's a very good looking flower. If these are blooming 2 - 3 years from flask, that's good news. I've been tempted to get some of these.


----------



## gego (Dec 10, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> That's so cute and it's a very good looking flower. If these are blooming 2 - 3 years from flask, that's good news. I've been tempted to get some of these.


They grow fast for a tiny plant. The stem is super thin but hard. A second plant is just opening its flower but Im waiting for the second bud to develop.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2019)

Good work! And a most beautifull result! Congrats!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 11, 2019)

Lovely flower and plant. Your post gives me something to look forward to also. I deflasked some of these last fall. Hopefully mine will grow as quickly as yours.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. I need some of those!


----------



## gego (Dec 12, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing. I need some of those!


I have a few FS that I may share, pm me.


----------



## Rockbend (Dec 12, 2019)

Interesting that they are blooming now for you: here in the southeast US the normal season is usually March-April-May. Waiting for mine to get 'in the mood'...


----------



## gego (Dec 12, 2019)

They don't seem to be triggered by season. I have 3 in flower and one more in spike. I grow them in a greenhouse down in a basement in N Va.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 17, 2019)

I like P. thaianum very much, they are so cute and so is yours. Didn't know that they can grow that quickly, that's amazing.


----------



## Just1more (Dec 18, 2019)

gego said:


> I have a few FS that I may share, pm me.


. I don’t have opportunity to participate as I’d like to do. I don’t see how to PM. I’d be interested in one of your plants if you have any more available. What would be the chg/shipping to 78116?


----------



## gego (Dec 19, 2019)

Just1more said:


> . I don’t have opportunity to participate as I’d like to do. I don’t see how to PM. I’d be interested in one of your plants if you have any more available. What would be the chg/shipping to 78116?


Under General Links,,,go to Conversation.
I just sent you a message.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 20, 2019)

They look great! Thanks.


----------



## Just1more (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m wondering if you got my response from Wednesday....asking for price and shipping to 78116?


----------



## Don I (Dec 20, 2019)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## gego (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's the second plant, this one is bigger, petals are more oblong, has more tiny like purple spots. Nice form too.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 22, 2019)

Another cutie !!


----------



## paworsport (Dec 23, 2019)

Llovve à lot and Nice culture and flowers. 
I always think when I see thaianum that this, species, is not in the right section. 
Inside Spotted pouch, large staminode, perfume, all éléments are in favor of parvisepalum section. I 'm growing tenn différent thaianum at home and niveum and it is clearly not noot the same species


----------



## gego (Dec 23, 2019)

I agree,,,completely different from niveum.


----------



## gego (Dec 26, 2019)

These two got the honor to be on the Christmas dinner table. Happy Hollidays!!!


----------



## gego (Dec 26, 2019)

Oops that is full image, here is the thumbnail version.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 26, 2019)

What a nice dinner table display. Is that a double flowered thaianum?
I think the concolor and godefroyae complexes are related, just evolutionary isolated to their adaptive forms today.


----------



## gego (Dec 27, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> What a nice dinner table display. Is that a double flowered thaianum?
> I think the concolor and godefroyae complexes are related, just evolutionary isolated to their adaptive forms today.


It is double flowered.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 27, 2019)

Cute little plants!!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 27, 2019)

Gorgeous both - and what a merry Christmas display!

And while being at it, I wish you all a Happy and Floriferous New Year!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 5, 2020)

I still like the first one better.


----------

